# Best ATV tire prices in houston?



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking for some new tires for my Brute pretty soon. Leaning towards the 28" ITP Mega Mahem. Seems like all the local shops are very similar in price. I can find them on ebay for about $50 cheaper. Anyone have a favorite tire shop? Or perhaps anyone have any good mud/paddle tires sitting in their garage they want to sell?


----------



## hondarider8687 (Sep 7, 2011)

you still looking for tires?


----------

